# Will trade Erik Akkersdijks phone number for a Starcraft 2 Beta Key



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2010)

title says it all.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

I read this thinking "joke or noob" ...

Turns out it's a noob.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I read this thinking "joke or noob" ...
> 
> Turns out it's a noob.



10/10 42:06 official
Does this mean anything to you?


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I read this thinking "joke or noob" ...
> ...



Who on Earth is Kai Jiptner...? He's clearly a noob and I clearly wasn't being at all sarcastic.


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2010)

Win thread.



randomtoad said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Fail post.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



There's not a sarcasm smiley or anything. 
Your sarcasm was not made clear.


----------



## robinkwant (Feb 25, 2010)

i 'm willing to sell erik's number to the highest bidder


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

I apologise to anyone who was mislead but of course I've heard of Kai Jiptner. That is all.


----------



## blah (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm willing to believe in Superman.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Be nice everyone!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm willing to believe in Superman.


Great, I have another worshipper!


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my friends offered me a starcraft 2 beta key, maybe I should get it and take this trade...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> One of my friends offered me a starcraft 2 beta key, maybe I should get it and take this trade...



And do what? Call Erik?


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends offered me a starcraft 2 beta key, maybe I should get it and take this trade...
> ...



Well yea, every noob cuber becomes way better if he hears Erik Akkersdijk's voice


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



Unfortunately lots of people actually think this...


----------



## coolmission (Feb 25, 2010)

Who's Erik Akkdkeserijks?


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> One of my friends offered me a starcraft 2 beta key, maybe I should get it and take this trade...



yes DO IT! now, now, now, now, now!


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



Good thing I have Dutch Lessons Part 1 by Erik Akkersdijk on my iPod


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 25, 2010)

Kai Jiptner is some weird noob. There is an awesome guy from Germany call Jai Kiptner, he is so much better.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2010)

is there anyone without erik's number?
same with arnaud, standard knowlege among cubers


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> is there anyone without eric's number?
> same with arnaud, standard knowlege among cubers



Who's Eric?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2010)

whoops, typo

Erik!

When I'm in english mode I misspell almost every dutch name which has an english equivalent.

If my name wasn't already english I'd misspell it too.

DOH


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > is there anyone without eric's number?
> ...



Why do you have to point out every little mistake that people make...


----------



## Muesli (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > is there anyone without eric's number?
> ...



What? You don't know Eric Limeback?


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



It was more that earlier in the thread I'd joked about not knowing Kai...



tim said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



End yes I do haha but I wasn’t sure if that guy would get it or not...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Its prity friggin iritating


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



I have spelling and grammar OCD and it annoys me too that I correct everybody. And I'm sure you've deliberately put those errors into your sentence just to annoy me 

But yeh, sorry...


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



If you weren't so stupid as to catch on to the obvious joke, then it wouldn't be irritating.


----------



## Rama (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't do it guys!
The phone gets answered with ''Hoi, met Arnaud''.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


If that were true, wouldn't I be the most badass cuber in the world by now?


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2010)

aren't you?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll do the trade, but I want his address, banking info and his mothers maiden name too.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)

You'd have to be either really stupid or really like Erik Akkersdijk to give up a Starcraft 2 beta key.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 27, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I'll do the trade, but I want his address, banking info and his mothers maiden name too.


alright, hold on.



Innocence said:


> You'd have to be either really stupid or really like Erik Akkersdijk to give up a Starcraft 2 beta key.


agreed.


----------



## brunson (Feb 27, 2010)

Innocence said:


> You'd have to be either really stupid or really like Erik Akkersdijk to give up a Starcraft 2 beta key.



Or not care about Starcraft.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

brunson said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to be either really stupid or really like Erik Akkersdijk to give up a Starcraft 2 beta key.
> ...



They can be sold for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## brunson (Feb 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



Well, there you go. I guess that would make me really stupid.


----------

